# Minor probs introducing my GSD to my new baby...



## drew_in_oregon (Jan 29, 2005)

I have a new daughter, about a week home. When we brought her home, my GSD was intensely interested in her, sniffing, etc. Over the last few days, he's mellowed a bit. Initially every time she cooed he was bounding over and now he's a bit more used to the sounds, smells, etc.

However...he still gets very hyperactive whenever I have her in my arms. I've had my dog (Oskar) since he was a very young pup and I have been the alpha dog throughout his whole life. If I'm holding my daughter, he barks, bounds, becomes very active, etc. He acts very much like he's upset my daughter is receiving attention instead of him.

I'm wondering if there is some alpha dog/pack psychology at play here. My wife, etc. do not get this reaction.

FYI, he receives at least 30 mins running in the dog park daily, as well as play, attention, treats, etc., so he is not attention-deprived by any means.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Drew you could try "ignoring" him when he acts like that. Dont give him any attention, and he will realize that he has to behave in order to get your attention. Remember even negative attention is still attention. 

I would praise him for behaving instead of acting out.


----------



## blackdog22 (Mar 10, 2009)

I just had a baby on the 23rd of October.
I have found increased daily excersise BEFORE interaction near the baby seems to help. Along with structured crate time and more obedience work. The dogs are slowly learning that in order to be around me and the baby, they must be calm and under control. If one gets too excited, I put them in a down stay for a minimum of 10 minutes. They usually calm right down. I also do not let them too close to the baby at this point. We're taking things one step at a time, first they must demonstrate to me that they are able to remain calm and in control of their exhuberance...then they can see the baby. I let them sniff our baby's things and allow them to watch me change and feed the baby. Whenever the baby is awake (during feedings and changings) the dogs are always in the stay position. Make sure everything is positive and upbeat. I have switched my reward item from a game of tug, to a tasty cookie. Again, the point of all of this is to teach them that they must be calm while at the same time trying to get them to correlate the baby with a positive action (cookie).

I don't think your dogs issue is "alpha related". But then again, I have never bought into that training fad. To me it sounds like the dog just needs to be taught the correct way to interact with you when you have the baby. Perhaps more one-on-one obedience with you will help teach him how to react. From what you described, it sounds like he's seeing the baby as a toy and can't understand why you won't play with him.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Why not try giving your dog a special very tasty treat whenever you are holding the baby? Put the dog in a down, pick up the baby while keeping the dog in a down, then give him a raw bone or something else that you reserve just for when you are holding the baby. Give it to him WHILE you are holding the baby though if you can, so he can make the connection to him getting this good thing whenever you have the baby. Pretty soon I bet he'll be looking forward to you holding the baby! As time goes on, you can reduce the treat to something smaller, but at first it should be MORE interesting and wonderful than you and/or the baby.

Also, you are probably going to want to make sure he understands as the baby grows that they are NOT litter mates and that the baby is also alpha to the dog.

My DD is 17 months old and my GSD is 21 months old. When my DD was about 4 months old I would put a treat in her hand and hold it out and let Mandi (nicely) take it from her. You must make sure the dog knows take it nicely though. Now that my DD is up and walking around she gets into the dog food and gets her smell on it (even though we constantly tell her not to anymore). She also gives Mandi a treat when she comes in from being out. I have been trying to teach her to say sit so she can start giving Mandi commands. With enough supervision and the right temperment of dog, alpha pack training cannot start too early. 

A lot of the time when I am walking with the baby and Mandi, the baby will hold the leash close to Mandi and I hold the handle at the end (just in case). As far as Mandi knows, the baby is holding the leash and walking her. I am hoping this will be helpful in the future, but I dont know yet.

When my older DD was young we had a Doberman. She would stand in front of the dogs crate and say "cage" and the Dobie would lower her ears and sadly walk into the crate. Then my DD would follow her and close the door behind her. They would both sit in the crate, the Dobie sad that she had to be in there, my DD happy as can be that she was in there. LoL.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

WHile I know this is going to be hard with a new baby in the house, I'd try to up the exercise even more for your dog for awhile. Just to help keep the edge off even more when he's excited.

And think I'd agree with the others that if he's calm and quiet when you have the baby you can talk to him (calmly) and have him near you/baby. If he's getting too excited, I'd just stand up, turn around and either ignore him or even calmly say 'off' if he's still trying to hop up.

If you are CALM and consistant. Always standing and turning so he only gets your back, he should start to figure it out and calm.

When he calms then you can turn to him and quietly/calmly give the good boys and act more normally.

You want him with you and the baby. You WANT him to like the baby. But you also need to teach him the correct way to interact with the baby.


----------

